
The diversity of SQL formatting standards - robinj6
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/519876/sql-formatting-standards
======
dc2
> I am of the opinion that so long as you can read the source code easily, the
> formatting is secondary.

I have never heard this opinion applied to any other language.

